# Chinese stainless steel "dragon" slingshot



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello everybody,

Symbolically speaking, the dragon is to the Chinese what the eagle is to the Americans. I was looking for something a bit more unique to add to my collection, and came across this beautifully made polished stainless steel slingshot with an amazing wire-cut dragon shape in the lower grip. 

Some of the edges on that dragon shape felt a bit sharp, so I used some strips of 320-grit sandpaper to solve that minor issue without affecting the general looks. The fact that it has the familiar Chinese flat band clamp system is the cherry on the cake, albeit that there are no clamp separation springs mounted on the two clamp screws - not that this is absolutely essential. The clamp screws face away from the shooter, which may be reassuring to some shooters among you. The fork tips angle down slightly towards the shooter, which will help to minimize flat band friction.

This is a very nicely made stainless steel slingshot with a length of 12 cm, total width of 8 cm, an inner fork width of 4 cm, and a thickness of 10 mm. This slingshot, which has a fairly familiar shape intended for a reasonably comfortable pinch-grip, has a pleasant heft (230 grams), which should add to stability when shooting. 

At under USD 20 including shipping (a major headache for exporters these days), it is money well spent in my opinion.

I purchased mine from Piao Yu at Aliexpress, from whom I have received several slingshots and accessories without any issues whatsoever. Shipping was fast at under 3 weeks (Europe). Here is the relevant link, if ever: 









13.08US $ 60% OFF|New Line Cutting Slingshot Stainless Steel + Flat Rubber Band High Strength and Powerful Outdoor Sports Hunting Special Catapult|Outdoor Tools| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Check it out.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

_*Congrats ... handsome choice. *_


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

As a Chinese, I like this. We have a term called "Dragon amongst the humans", means extraordinary people, like the kings.


----------

